# Sunday in Lancaster, PA...what to do?



## Jeni (Oct 4, 2006)

We have a mini-reunion planned for this weekend in Lancaster, PA...obviously not the most ideal time to visit, under such somber circumstances.  However, since we will be seeing my grandparents, we are continuing with the trip.

Most places are closed on Sunday, so I need suggestions as to what to do with a VERY active toddler (almost 2) and my grandparents who are in good health in their early 70s.  

We will do a buggy ride, see a show, do some shopping, and have dinner at Plain and Fancy Farm on Saturday.

Any suggestions for Sunday?

Jeni


----------



## Luanne (Oct 4, 2006)

Don't have any specific ideas, but maybe this will help:  http://www.800padutch.com/


----------



## wackymother (Oct 4, 2006)

I think there's a lot to do there. Seems like I saw a petting farm or two when we were there over the summer. And there's a huge Pottery Barn/Hold Everything/Williams Sonoma outlet.


----------



## Timeshare Von (Oct 4, 2006)

*Hershey, PA*

Hershey isn't too far away and might be a nice diversion and fun time, assuming the chocolate factory tours operate on Sunday.


----------



## Chemee (Oct 4, 2006)

This is a good area for trains.  All are relatively inexpensive & very close to each other:

The National Toy Train Museum  - www.nttmuseum.org
Strasburg Railroad  - www.strasburgrailroad.com
Railroad Museum of PA  - www.rrmuseumpa.org

There is also the Kitchen Kettle Village, but you'd have to go there on Saturday since they are closed on Sunday - www.kitchenkettle.com


----------



## shoney (Oct 5, 2006)

We went to a little children's museum there last year.  My kids loved it.  
http://www.handsonhouse.org


----------



## JudyH (Oct 7, 2006)

There's an interactive museum right next to Dutch Wonderland amusement park that's open on Sundays's, also, Dutch Wonderland might be open.


----------



## bklyn119 (Oct 8, 2006)

My youngest son LOVES steam locomotives.  Two questions:  


Can anyone recommend a place to stay in the area ? 
What's the best way to get there from New Jersey ?  We're off of I-78.

TIA


----------



## shoney (Oct 8, 2006)

We stayed at a Country Inn and Suites hotel.  It was very inexpensive and was a 1 bedroom suite.  The location was great....right across from Dutch Wonderland and minutes from the train museum.  My boys loved the small interactive play area at the train museum.  It had train layouts to play.  Great inexpensive getaway for us.


----------



## mrfred (Oct 8, 2006)

bklyn119 said:
			
		

> My youngest son LOVES steam locomotives.  Two questions:
> 
> 
> Can anyone recommend a place to stay in the area ?
> ...



then you have to stay in the Red Caboose Motel.  Stay in an actual caboose, right next to Strasburg Railroad, the Pennsylania Railroad Museum, and National Toy Train Museum.


----------



## Jeni (Oct 10, 2006)

My son also loves trains, but we've not stayed at the Red Caboose...yet.  I'm sure once he's older we'll have to spend a night there.  We have stayed at the Amish View Inn and Suites, Marriott Courtyard in Lancaster, Fairfield in Lancaster, and the Strasburg Village Inn.  We ate at Hershey Farms and we would probably stay in the Country Meadow section in the future, since there is plenty of room for a little guy to roam, plus a petting zoo area.

From NJ, take 78 W to 222 S into Lancater.  Depending where you are on 78, it should take about 2-2.5 hours.  The Choo-Choo Barn and the Strasburg RR were what my son liked, but there is also the RR museum and the Toy Train museum.  Thomas the Train will be back to the Strasburg RR in December.  Hope that helps!

Jeni



			
				bklyn119 said:
			
		

> My youngest son LOVES steam locomotives.  Two questions:
> 
> 
> Can anyone recommend a place to stay in the area ?
> ...


----------



## Aldo (Oct 13, 2006)

Attend a church service?

I know it's a whacky notion but everyone should try it at least once.


----------



## bklyn119 (Oct 13, 2006)

shoney, mrfred, and Jeni - 

Thanks for all the great advice.  My little guy and I were totally psyched with the Red Caboose Inn (has good reviews with TripAdvisor too,) but his mother has veto power so it's Country Inn.  You guys read my mind - Thomas the Tank Engine in December - is why we're going.  

Planning to visit Thomas and Sir Topham Hat on Sunday, December 3rd.  

Thanks again!


----------



## Jeni (Oct 13, 2006)

bklyn119 said:
			
		

> shoney, mrfred, and Jeni -
> 
> Thanks for all the great advice.  My little guy and I were totally psyched with the Red Caboose Inn (has good reviews with TripAdvisor too,) but his mother has veto power so it's Country Inn.  You guys read my mind - Thomas the Tank Engine in December - is why we're going.
> 
> ...



How old is he?  My son loved that we ate at Hershey Farms, on 896, because if he behaved through the meal, we went to the free petting zoo on site afterwards.  There are goats, a donkey, different birds, etc.  The food was good and a great value for breakfast and lunch.  We also like Plain and Fancy Farm at the Amish View Inn and Suites for dinner.  Hope that helps and you have a fantastic trip!

Jeni


----------



## bklyn119 (Oct 15, 2006)

He's four, and thank goodness for the local librarian.  She gives us a heads up whenever anything with trains comes in - otherwise we would have spent a small fortune on books and videos.  If your local library loans or rents VHS/DVDs, give the "I Love Toy Trains" series a whirl if you haven't already - some of the most amazing model train sets you'll ever see.  

Change of plans on the accomodations.  If you open an American Express Starwoods Preferred card, you'll get 10,000 Starwood points with your first purchase - enough for a free long weekend at Four Points by Sheraton in either Harrisburg or Hershey - and the first year's membership fee is waived too.  Here's the link if anyone is interested:  

http://www.spgcard.com

It's one of their better sign up bonuses in a while.  Credit to piyush123 for finding this deal.  

Now there's no excuse not to go!


----------

